
Viruses, ET and the octopus from space: the return of panspermia - ngrilly
https://cosmosmagazine.com/biology/viruses-et-and-the-octopus-from-space-the-return-of-panspermia
======
blacksqr
The theory as stated would seem to make it virtually impossible that life did
not take hold and flourish on Venus. That it seems not to have looks like a
near-insurmountable obstacle to the theory's acceptance.

